# Trooper stabbed.



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I just got an email from the powers-that-be: a trooper out of Danvers barracks was stabbed multiple times. Whats the story...figured it would be a topic here...maybe my old bifocal wearing butt missed it...


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

He was jumped while off duty as he and his buddys were getting in thier car. He is doing alot better now. Boston took the asshole into custody and seized the weapon.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, the email just stated that he'd survive but faced a long recovery. He was off-duty...what prompted the attack (aside of liberal displeasure at the thought of the death of Zar-cow-ie!)?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

The assclown with the knife approached them, not sure what was said/told/ etc but it ended with this sewer scum stabbing my classmate. Hopefully Boston PD took thier time putting the handcuffs on.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, you can always count on Boston, Cambridge or Springfield...not sure about those Worcester guys, though (not a diss, just no experience with them...).


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh, I am sure he got a nice beatdown by BPD.=D>


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

No doubt, Marinecop...but, oh...to be a party to a "hands-on"...oops...was that out loud...?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

dcs2244 said:


> Well, you can always count on Boston, Cambridge or Springfield...not sure about those Worcester guys, though (not a diss, just no experience with them...).


I would have full faith in the Worcester guys as well. We'll pray for his speedy recovery!!


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

Was the officer carrying his off duty firearm?Of course that might not have made a difference even with the best training that MSP provides (unprovoked attack, 21 ft rule, etc.).That's one of the reasons I study the Filipino Martial Arts (empty hand,stick and knife fighting).Hopefully the Trooper has a speedy recovery and they put that turd (suspect) in the deepest hole in Walpole for a few years.


Semper Fi,


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

PBC FL Cop said:


> I would have full faith in the Worcester guys as well. We'll pray for his speedy recovery!!


AGREE, WPD would take care of business as well

Get well soon Joe!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, you know rumor of friction between state/Worc...but we will never forget and always appreciate the "night of the long knives" after the Hanna affair!=D>


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

dcs2244 said:


> Well, you know rumor of friction between state/Worc...but we will never forget and always appreciate the "night of the long knives" after the Hanna affair!=D>


My friend if this happened in Worcester, *IF* there was an arraignment it would have taken place at UMass....

Rumors are just that..


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

No doubt the WPD would have performed in due form!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

With all the bullsh!t aside, when the chips are down, cops will always come to the defense of other cops, which is why we all put on a badge and gun everyday to help and protect people who don't always appreciate or understand what we do. The thin blue line will always be in place, although it may have some dents or scratches in it, it will always stay strong.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Any word on the trooper's condition?


----------



## Q5POS (Mar 16, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Any word on the trooper's condition?


From what I hear, he got stabbed four times. Out of the four, they nicked his spleen with one which they ended up removing. No other organs were touched and he seems to be doing ok but it will be a long recovery.

He graduated #1 in his class, he's a smart kid, just in the wrong place at the wrong time. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Q5POS said:


> From what I hear, he got stabbed four times. Out of the four, they nicked his spleen with one which they ended up removing. No other organs were touched and he seems to be doing ok but it will be a long recovery.


Good news, glad to hear it.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hope this Trooper turns out okay and gets the best hospital and nursing care possible. As far as the scumbag goes, I sure as hell hope he is held without bail.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Deuce said:


> My friend if this happened in Worcester, *IF* there was an arraignment it would have taken place at UMass....
> 
> Rumors are just that..


lol...*IF*...I hear that...=D>


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Which RTT is he from?
Glad to hear that he is ok.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

78th RTT


----------



## mspdvldog (Jun 13, 2006)

Are you being sarcastic about MSP training?



SGT_GRUNT_USMC said:


> Was the officer carrying his off duty firearm?Of course that might not have made a difference even with the best training that MSP provides (unprovoked attack, 21 ft rule, etc.).That's one of the reasons I study the Filipino Martial Arts (empty hand,stick and knife fighting).Hopefully the Trooper has a speedy recovery and they put that turd (suspect) in the deepest hole in Walpole for a few years.
> 
> Semper Fi,


----------



## Doldenquist (Mar 10, 2006)

Any updates on his condition?


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

mspdvldog said:


> Are you being sarcastic about MSP training?


Easy killer. Read some of his other posts. He's not cranking on MSP. It clearly sounds like he takes additional training to complement his law enforcement training.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

mspdvldog said:


> Are you being sarcastic about MSP training?


Didn't seem so to me. Seemed more like he was saying that with a knife that close, no training would help.


----------



## Q5POS (Mar 16, 2005)

I stand corrected on a previous post. They did nick his spleen but the spleen was NOT removed. He is doing much better and is recovering well and should be leaving the hospital in the near future. I apolgize for any confusion.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

I pray for the day when we no longer have to worry about these kinds of assaults. I have seen officers assaulted and subjects brought in without one drop of blood. Now that, is wrong. Good luck Troopa! Godspeed.


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

mspdvldog said:


> Are you being sarcastic about MSP training?


Absolutely NOT!I have nothing but the utmost respect and admiration for the Massachusetts State Police.Their training is some of the best in the nation.I'm just making a point of how dangerous this job (police work) can be.I've witnessed and been at the scene of both knife and gun fights.Knives can be just as, if not more deadly than a gun.We as Law Enforcement need all the training we can get.That's one of the reasons I train in martial arts.Random off duty attacks by criminals is also why I carry off duty at all times.

I'm just glad the Trooper is going to be alright


----------



## mspdvldog (Jun 13, 2006)

It was just a question... Thanks for the clarification though. I hear he's doing just fine.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

yes they would. Great bunch of guys on WPD!


----------

